# 'Non Classical' Music Video Favourites



## LindenLea (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi friends!

Like I expect most people on here, classical music has always been my first love. I expect there are many people who just listen to classical music, and ONLY ever listen to classical music, I even know one or two! But equally there are obviously plenty of classical music lovers who also enjoy other genres of music.

I thought it might be rather fun to start a thread here where we can post links to sites like 'You Tube' music videos showcasing some of our favourite 'non-classical' songs and artists, and perhaps comment positively or negatively on those which we enjoy (or don't enjoy!) and built up a little collection of some interesting 'non-classical' music...rock, folk, jazz, pop, C&W, 'World' music, etc, etc. This sort of thing is also a great way I think to learn about new artists and hear some new things which we may not otherwise ever come across.

As far as non-classical music goes I listen to a lot of singer-song writers, I especially love the music of Bob Dylan, Bruce Springsteen, Tom Waits, Joni Mitchell, Neil Young, Elvis Costello, Jackson Browne, Randy Newman, Leonard Cohen, Nick Drake, Carly Simon, others...

Also I enjoy many bands and artists - far too numerous to mention - but I especially like Bjork, Radiohead, REM, Pearl Jam, Foo Fighters, Metallica, Red Hot Chilli Peppers, and even some electronic/dance type acts such as Faithless, Orbital, Chemical Brothers, and Groove Armada. There is also I feel some genuinely interesting rap and hip-hop, I especially enjoy Black Eyed Peas, Fun Lovin' Criminals, even some Eminem.

So I hope some other people will join in with this idea and post some links to their 'non-classical' favourites, it will be interesting to maybe hear and learn about other fine music. If it doesn't take off, then oh well, I tried!!

Here are 3 of my own personal favourites to begin.

Tom Waits I feel is a great genius, quite experimental on some albums, but always very strong songs and fascinating lyrics.

'Hold On'





Bruce Springsteen can do no wrong for me, and is one of THE great songwriters.

Here is Bruce and the E Street Band in reflective mood with one of his most beautiful songs - 'If I Should Fall Behind Wait For Me'





Radiohead are just an extraordinarily creative group, for my money probably the best rock band in the world right now, and this is an amazing video for their song 'Street Spirit'


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

I also like folk music, traditional music from different countries.

This is Polish folk music.






This is the Irish group Clannad, with the theme from Harry's Game.






More Irish music this time fron the Chieftains.






Margaret


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

marval said:


> This is the Irish group Clannad, with the theme from Harry's Game.


I have been convinced that Clannad music taps directly into some sort of genetic memory, as I am largely of Celtic descent - the part that isn't Cherokee that is. The Theme from Harry's Game opened the door for me to Celtic music from all over the globe, including the incomparable Dougie MacLean:






I will refrain from posting any of the several gazillian progressive rock links I enjoy. You don't want to get me started on that.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for that Weston, I enjoyed it. I must listen to more of him.


Margaret


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Great thread  I listen to all kinds of music really.. here are some of my favourites:

Josh Groban - Anthem from Chess, live from Royal Albert Hall




(That performance is very close to my heart since I was there that night... not my video though)

Clay Aiken - Lover all alone, live




I can't help it, I love that song 

Odd Nordstoga - Ein annan måte, live




One of my own videos for a change.. Odd Nordstoga is a Norwegian folk/singer/songwriter and I've seen him in concert several times.

I like a lot of other stuff too but I guess if I posted links to all of it you'd think I was nuts... Everything from rock bands to Spamalot.


----------



## dumbass2311 (Jan 17, 2009)

FIRE!!! Plus, Slipknot is an awesome Nu Metal band.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

I love all genres, but I would have to say my favorite band right now is Coldplay. Here's some songs.

Viva la Vida
Violet Hill
Lovers in Japan
Yes

There's just a few.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I only have one right at the moment, I'm afraid:


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Weston said:


> the incomparable Dougie MacLean:


Weston, is this the same Dougie MacLean who composed the music used at the Loch Ness Monster Exhibition at Drumnadrochit, on Loch Ness (which has been issued on an album)? I think it must be ....


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

I've already posted some of my choices in another thread, but you can never have too much Deanna  




I don't think there are many singers to equal her from any genre...


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm taking the thread topic literally, to respond to the question about a favorite video. These two would have to be my favorite videos, great song with great performances. The song is "_Sólo le pido a Dios_" (I only ask of God) written by León Gieco.

There is a stirring version of the song, sung by Mercedes Sosa and Gieco in 1984, after Argentina's dark nightmare. (The video has English subtitles.) 




Then, I recently discovered that Outlandish, a Danish Muslim rap group, does a beautiful version (great video, too) in English -


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Elgarian said:


> Weston, is this the same Dougie MacLean who composed the music used at the Loch Ness Monster Exhibition at Drumnadrochit, on Loch Ness (which has been issued on an album)? I think it must be ....


Sorry, Elgarian. I did not see your question.

I am not familiar with that album, but it is listed in his discography.


----------



## sam richards (Apr 8, 2009)

Per-Olov Kindgren

Per-olov, one of my favorite guitarists plays stairway to heaven in a solo arrangement.

Steve Vai - Tender Surrender

Steve is a very experimental and technical guitarist, but even non-musicians can appreciate the feeling behind this.


Imagine - John Lennon Cover on Ukulele


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

The legendary *Fela Kuti*, for many years enemy No.1 of the Nigerian government.


----------

